

14 Things Successful People Do in the First Hour of the Workday - samaysharma
http://www.businessinsider.in/14-Things-Successful-People-Do-In-The-First-Hour-Of-The-Workday/articleshow/45694883.cms

======
MichaelCrawford
"They relax. This one is difficult for most people, but successful individuals
understand the importance of creating a few minutes of peace before jumping
in. "It helps you better approach the issues at hand," Taylor says. Taking a
moment to stretch and breathe will help you make better decisions during this
chaotic time of day."

In general, I've done the best when I start my day by reading the newspaper -
not software industry news, but the local dead-tree paper - over breakfast in
a cafe, before I go to work.

Lately I haven't been doing so well. I attribute this to where I presently
live; there is only one place where I can walk to where I could read the paper
over breakfast. Rather than going there every single day, some days I stay at
home with the intention of getting right to work. Quite commonly the days that
I stay home are quite unproductive.

Being self-employed, I do a lot better if I get out of the house.

